

Radioactive Truck stolen in Mexico - What could they do with it? - joshcrowder
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-25212648

======
midas007
History may repeat itself or who knows...

"The Goiânia accident was a radioactive contamination accident that occurred
on September 13, 1987, at Goiânia, in the Brazilian state of Goiás, after an
old radiotherapy source was stolen from an abandoned hospital site in the
city. It was subsequently handled by many people, resulting in four deaths.
About 112,000 people were examined for radioactive contamination and 249 were
found to have significant levels of radioactive material in or on their body.
In the cleanup operation, topsoil had to be removed from several sites, and
several houses were demolished."

Source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goi%C3%A2nia_accident](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goi%C3%A2nia_accident)

